# Debating between adopting a GSD or a Newfoundland



## JLStorm (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all,

I was wondering if you might possibly be able to answer a few questions for me. My wife and I will be purchasing a Newfoundland puppy in about 14 - 20 months (we are waiting on a specific litter). We have decided that we would like to adopt either a 2 – 4 year old GSD or Newf in the next month or so, but I dont know very much about GSDs and have a few reservations. My wife grew up with GSD's, but only in single dog households and I know quite a lot about Newfs, but not much about GSDs.

We have 5 cats currently who are just as important to us as dogs will be. We currently have no dogs, but we plan to rescue a few down the road. I come from a multiple dog household so 4 or 5 dogs is a strong possibility.

Ok, down to my questions. My wife and I strongly prefer male dogs over females, so our Newf puppy will be male and any dogs we adopt will be male as well. I have heard from several people that male GSDs tend to be aggressive and territorial around male dogs in the same household. This would be a major issue for us and one we would like to avoid. I also have some reservations about a high prey drive in GSDs that would cause an incoming adult to chase and/or attack our cats.

I am interested in more general breed temperaments than particular dogs. What I mean by this is that I am sure many of you have GSDs that get along well with other males or cats, but is this the norm, or should I expect the opposite?

We really would like to avoid rescuing or adopting a dog that we would have to give up due to these issues, so Im trying to do my homework ahead of time.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You may just have solved your own worries: You want to rescue!







This means, if you find a reputable rescue who you can trust to be totally honest with you, they can tell you if any dogs you get have been tested and are good with other dogs, cats, kids, okay with car rides, etc. But be sure to ask for non-confrontational, low ranking males who are mellow and get along well with not just other dogs, but specificly with other males as well. Good luck!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I think it more often goes that they get along, depending
on how you do the intros when the time comes.

If you are going to adopt, ask the eval'ers at the rescue what
they found with the dog you are looking to adopt. They should have
done temp testing and a lot of them check them out with cats, too.
This should tell you if you are getting what you want.

Having neutered males would be a help and introducing somewhere
other than the established male's home turf would be best.

You'll get other great advice here, I basically wanted to respond
and say welcome







and good for you for asking questions!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I only have a GSD mix, but I think if you bring in a tested "dog-friendly" GSD from a rescue or shelter, introducing a puppy should be no problem. You will, of course, let the puppy have minimal contact with the older dog in the beginning and only supervised play time until the puppy learns it manners. 

I've read a lot of discussion on this board about whether or not to have two dogs the same sex or different sex, and experience goes both ways. I started with a male and thought it would be safe to get a female puppy. That worked out fine for me. Then I got a "surprise" male puppy, and wish I would have done that sooner. The two males became great friends and played more together than the female ever did. (Poor female now feels like nobody plays with her.







So, I give her extra singular attention. ) So, two males turned out just fine for me. 

I think it really depends on the individual. Just make sure your rescue is dog friendly, and make sure you check yourself and not just take their word.


----------



## JLStorm (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far. I definitely want to adopt a dog who is not an alpha an has a very sweet and caring temperament. Does anyone know of any reputable rescues? I am very involved with the Newfoundland community and have all the rescue info I need for them, but for GSDs all I know of is my local rescue which is Save A Shepherd Rescue Alliance (SASRA).

Basically, I am leaning towards a Newf and my wife is leaning towards a GSD, but Im really trying to be as impartial as possible which is why Im trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Debating between adopting a GSD or a Newfoundl*

Where are you? That will help people steer you towards a reputable rescue in your area.

I've had male and female dogs without issue...although I will say that my male is more respectful towards females than other males. 

I have a 16 yo cat and a frail 13 yo muttweiler so I needed a dog that could be calm and sweet with an older dog and cat. I looked on petfinder and chose to only meet dogs that were temperament tested with both dogs and cats. I finally decided on Rafi after meeting him in his foster home and seeing how he interacted with other dogs and the cats there.


----------



## JLStorm (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Debating between adopting a GSD or a Newfoundl*

Oh sorry, Im in North Eastern Pennsylvania zip code: 18612


----------

